# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل در کنکور 93

## هستی

سلام ببخشبد اگه این سوال رو میکنم چون دارم از الان میخونم برای کنکور 93  طبق خبری که گفته شده از کنکور 93 تاثیر معدل رو زیاد میکنن الان سوال من اینه که اگه تاثیر معدل رو زیاد کنن ایا منی که معدلم پایین هست ضرر میکنم یا اگه درصدهام توی کنکور خوب باشه جای امیدواری هست من برای پزشکی میخونم

----------


## Araz

> سلام ببخشبد اگه این سوال رو میکنم چون دارم از الان میخونم برای کنکور 93  طبق خبری که گفته شده از کنکور 93 تاثیر معدل رو زیاد میکنن الان سوال من اینه که اگه تاثیر معدل رو زیاد کنن ایا منی که معدلم پایین هست ضرر میکنم یا اگه درصدهام توی کنکور خوب باشه جای امیدواری هست من برای پزشکی میخونم


سلام

به خودتون ناامیدی راه ندهید - همیشه مسئولان حرف زیاد می زنند 

شما تمامی تلاشتون را بکنید - انشاالله به اهدافتون می رسید

----------


## sokot

باسلام
در کنکور93به احتمال زیادتاثیرمعدل50درصدخواهدبو  دعلاوه بر نمرات سوم دبیرستان نمرات پیش دانشگاهی هم درکنکور93تاثیر دارد
باتوجه به اینکه من چندسال پیش, پیش دانشگاهی را تمام کردم و امتحانات هم نهایی نبود
بااین حساب فقط نمرات دبیرستان برای من تاثیر داره یعنی فقط25درصد؟؟

----------


## adel

> باسلام
> در کنکور93به احتمال زیادتاثیرمعدل50درصدخواهدبو  دعلاوه بر نمرات سوم دبیرستان نمرات پیش دانشگاهی هم درکنکور93تاثیر دارد
> باتوجه به اینکه من چندسال پیش, پیش دانشگاهی را تمام کردم و امتحانات هم نهایی نبود
> بااین حساب فقط نمرات دبیرستان برای من تاثیر داره یعنی فقط25درصد؟؟


اصلا مشخص نیست که تاثیر می خواد چطوری بشه ! من فکر نمی کنم همینطوری تاثیر رو بکنن 50 درصد ! آخه این امتحانا فقط سال سوم برگذار میشه. و اصل سنجش بر کلیه دروس دبیرستانه و فکر نمی کنم نمرات کلاس سوم رو بکنن 50% کنکور ! . خیلیا می گفتن همین کنکور 92 هم میشه 50 درصد ولی نشد. حالا باید ببینیم چی می گن !

----------


## abri071

> باسلام
> در کنکور93به احتمال زیادتاثیرمعدل50درصدخواهدبو  دعلاوه بر نمرات سوم دبیرستان نمرات پیش دانشگاهی هم درکنکور93تاثیر دارد
> باتوجه به اینکه من چندسال پیش, پیش دانشگاهی را تمام کردم و امتحانات هم نهایی نبود
> بااین حساب فقط نمرات دبیرستان برای من تاثیر داره یعنی فقط25درصد؟؟



50% خیلیه 
 :Y (447):  
 :Y (457):

----------


## aligascan

وای اگر 50% بشه که رسما من باید خودم رو بکشم. با این وضع که شاغل هستم، 92 فکر نکنم بتونم به رتبه مورد علاقم برسم (میخوام زیر 4000 بشم) پس قطعا باید روی 93 تمرکز کنم. بچه ها کسی هست که برنامه ریزی دقیق بتونه بده برای کنکور 93؟ فرض کنید من میخوام از امروز شروع کنم برای خوندن (روزی 5 ساعت حدودا) چیارو باید اول بخونم؟ عمومی؟ کتابای دبیرستان؟ کلاس باید برم؟ 5 ساعت کمه؟ یک راهنمایی کنید خواهشا، میدونم مورد استفاده باقی دوستان هم واقع میشه

----------


## Ro.Architect

*● تاثير 25 درصدي سوابق تحصيلي در کنکور 93 نهايي شد*



رضا  صابري در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر، درباره آخرين تصميمات شوراي سنجش و پذيرش  دانشجو، به نهايي شدن تاثير 25 درصدي سوابق تحصيلي در پذيرش کنکور 93 اشاره  کرد و گفت: پس از بررسي بخش ديگري از لايحه سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو، يکي از  ضوابطي که تعيين شد تاثير 25 درصدي سابقه تحصيلي در کنکور سال 93 بود که  اين ميزان تاثير مستقيم در پذيرش خواهد داشت.وي  در خصوص تاريخچه تاثير سوابق تحصيلي در پذيرش طي سالهاي گذشته، خاطرنشان  کرد: سوابق تحصيلي در سالهاي گذشته فقط تاثير مثبت داشت اما شوراي سنجش و  پذيرش به دنبال اعمال تاثير مستقيم سوابق تحصيلي است که تفاوت اساسي با  تاثير مثبت در قبولي متقاضيان 93 دارد.رئيس  کميته آموزش عالي با اشاره به سهم باقيمانده در پذيرش کنکور 93، اظهار  داشت: تا زماني که وزارت آموزش و پرورش بتواند آزمونهاي نهايي استاندارد را  براي سابقه تحصيلي برگزار و اعلام کند، برگزاري کنکور عملاً در کنار سابقه  تحصيلي ادامه خواهد داشت و هر زمان که شوراي سنجش و پذيرش به اين نتيجه  برسد که ميزان سابقه تحصيلي براي پذيرش دانشجو کفايت مي کند، از برگزاري  کنکور صرف نظر خواهيم کرد.صابري  با تاکيد بر اينکه در پذيرش 93، ميزان تاثير کنکور در پذيرش کمتر خواهد  شد، به دو دليل اين امر اشاره کرد و افزود: يک بخش از رشته محلها که از سال  تحصيلي آزمون پذيرش بدون آزمون را آغاز کرده اند در سال 93 افزايش خواهند  يافت، دليل دوم اين است که در همه رشته ها الزاماً آزمون تخصصي برگزار  نخواهد شد که يک بخش از تاثيرگذاري کنکور را کاهش مي دهد.به  گفته رئيس کميته آموزش عالي مجلس، تنها در اندکي از رشته محلها آزمون  تخصصي برگزار مي شود؛ از سال 93 در يک فاصله 5 ساله روند پذيرش دانشجو به  گونه اي مي شود که 85 درصد ظرفيت پذيرش فقط طبق سابقه تحصيلي خواهد شد.صابري در عين حال خاطرنشان کرد که ميزان 25 درصدي سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون سخت و راحت 93 به يک اندازه خواهد بود.وي خاطرنشان کرد: به محض برگزاري کنکور 92، تکليف رشته محلهاي داراي آزمون تخصصي و آزمون عمومي مشخص خواهد شد.

----------


## alavi

> وای اگر 50% بشه که رسما من باید خودم رو بکشم. با این وضع که شاغل هستم، 92 فکر نکنم بتونم به رتبه مورد علاقم برسم (میخوام زیر 4000 بشم) پس قطعا باید روی 93 تمرکز کنم. بچه ها کسی هست که برنامه ریزی دقیق بتونه بده برای کنکور 93؟ فرض کنید من میخوام از امروز شروع کنم برای خوندن (روزی 5 ساعت حدودا) چیارو باید اول بخونم؟ عمومی؟ کتابای دبیرستان؟ کلاس باید برم؟ 5 ساعت کمه؟ یک راهنمایی کنید خواهشا، میدونم مورد استفاده باقی دوستان هم واقع میشه


سلام
مهمترین عامل برای موفقیت در کنکور.بالا زدن دروس تخصصی هست.
به طور ویژه و پیوسته هر روز رو به مطالعه دروس اختصاصی بپردازید و دقیق و مفهمومی بخونید دروس رو ...
حتنا سوالات کنکور رو هم ببینید تا با سبک اون اشنا بشوید و در مطالعه به نحوی درس بخونید که گویا میخواهید برای یک کلاس ان را توضیح دهید ...
ابتدا دروس پایه را شروع کنید ..
دروس عمومی رو هم کار کنید و یک درس هدفگذاری برای درصد بالای 70 که میتونه رتبه شما در اون درس خیلی خوب کنه و رتبه کل شما رو بهبود بدهد ...

موفق باشید

----------


## maan

خیلی بده ادم شروع کنه به خوندن برای کنکور93...اونم با معدل کتبی14.به امید تک رقمی....بعد چند روز اعلام کنن شده *تاثیر مستقیم*....با این وجو همه میدونیم که تک اووردن برای یه معدل 14ی محاله....پس دیگه به چه امیدی درس بخونیم...

----------


## Ro.Architect

*دوست عزیز مسئولین محترم خودشون هنوز با هم به توافق نرسیدن پس نگران نباشید. 25 خرداد قراره تصمیمات نهایی 93 گرفته بشه. حتی تا لحظه ی اعلام نتایج خیلی چیز ها ممکنه تغیر کنه پس نگران نباشید....*

----------


## maan

> *دوست عزیز مسئولین محترم خودشون هنوز با هم به توافق نرسیدن پس نگران نباشید. 25 خرداد قراره تصمیمات نهایی 93 گرفته بشه. حتی تا لحظه ی اعلام نتایج خیلی چیز ها ممکنه تغیر کنه پس نگران نباشید....*


کاش همینطور باشه که میگی...

----------


## reyhan2

یکمم به فکر ما که امسال نهایی داریم باشید..ما که بیشتر اهمیت داریم..

خدا کنه 25درصد بمونه با تاثیر مستقیم حداقل اینجوری می خونیم معدلمون خوب شه دیگه..والا :Y (598):

----------


## amin

سلام دوستان
علام شد که تاثیر معدل نهایی در کنکور 93 
25%است وگفته اند که تاثیر مستقیم دارد حلا تاثیر مستقیم یعنی چی ؟
یعنی اگرمن معدلم 17 بشه امیدی به رتبه ی تک رقمی ندارم؟
 :Y (407):  :Yahoo (14):  :Y (495):

----------


## FeaRLorD

> سلام دوستان
> علام شد که تاثیر معدل نهایی در کنکور 93 
> 25%است وگفته اند که تاثیر مستقیم دارد حلا تاثیر مستقیم یعنی چی ؟
> یعنی اگرمن معدلم 17 بشه امیدی به رتبه ی تک رقمی ندارم؟


شدش تاثیر مستقیم ؟

----------


## Sampad

تاثیر مستقیم که خیی بده .......................................تاثیر مثبت خوب بود

----------


## pouyaaaa

والا به ما كه پارسال ميگفتن اگه معدل سومت پايين بشه بدبخت ميشي و هيجا قبول نميشي
من از ترس اون دو ماه اخر شب و روز نداشتم تا معدلم شد ١٩ و خورده
ولي الان فهميدم اصلا تاثير نداره اصلا معلوم نيست يعني چي
اصلا يعني چي تاثير مثبت
خوب امكان داره يكي با معدل ١٢هم تو رتبش تاثير مثبت بزاره يعني اونم شامل ٢٥درصد ميشه 
بابا تاثير معدل از نظر من يعني كشك

----------


## Ro.Architect

*تاثیر معدل به صورت یک درس عمومی با ضریب 2 خواهد بود. به این شکل که سابقه ی شما را میتوان مثل یکی از دروس عمومی در نظر گرفت و تاثیر آن را با ضریب 2 اعمال کرد.*

*درباره ی تاثیر مستقیم با توجه به درصد کسب شده در درس مربوطه و نمره ی شما در امتحانات نهایی هر یک که بالاتر باشن از عملکرد مثبت تری برخوردار خواهد بود و اگر نمره ی امتحان نهایی شما از درصد کسب شده پایین تر باشد تاثیر آن بسیار کمرنگ خواهد بود.*
*
دوستان اطلاعاتی در این باره هنوز از طرف سازمان سنجش اعلام نشده و تمام گفته ها برطبق فرضیاتی است که با توجه به موارد مختلف به دست می آیند.

25 خرداد قرا است بیانیه ای در این باره صادر بشه.*

----------


## kazem

منی که معدلم 19 کامل شده آیا 25٪ کنکورو گرفتم؟!
یا اونی که معدلش 20 شده فقط 25 ٪ کامل کنکور رو میگیره؟؟؟
من دقیقا چند درصد کنکورو گرفتم با این اوصاف و معدلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ro.Architect

> منی که معدلم 19 کامل شده آیا 25٪ کنکورو گرفتم؟!
> یا اونی که معدلش 20 شده فقط 25 ٪ کامل کنکور رو میگیره؟؟؟
> من دقیقا چند درصد کنکورو گرفتم با این اوصاف و معدلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*
درود

باید 25% شامل شما شده باشد.

معدل فقط 25% تاثیر خواهد داشت.

این تاثیر شامل معدل بالای 16 خواهد شد.*

----------


## FeaRLorD

معدل دروس نهایی ( کتبی ) حسابه دیگه ؟ یا معدل دیپلم ؟

من که معدل کتبیم 17.50 شده چند درصد ار 25 درصد رو میگیرم ؟

آیا این معدل برام خوبه یا ید ؟

----------


## abri071

> * درود باید 25% شامل شما شده باشد. معدل فقط 25% تاثیر خواهد داشت. این تاثیر شامل معدل بالای 16 خواهد شد.*


	واقعا&quot; معدل بالای 16 25%  تاثیر مثبت رو  کسب میکنه؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

> واقعا" معدل بالای 16 25%  تاثیر مثبت رو  کسب میکنه؟


*
طبق گفته ی خود مسئولین باید کسب کنه!*

----------


## FeaRLorD

> واقعا" معدل بالای 16 25%  تاثیر مثبت رو  کسب میکنه؟


یعنی مهم نیست که 20 باشه یا 17 فقط باید بالای 16 باشه ؟

----------


## 9000000000

بچه ها من خودم دیروز زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش گفت هر چی از اینطرف اونطرف شنیدی باور نکن هرچی سازمان سنجش رسمی گفت اون ملاکه

----------


## Ro.Architect

> بچه ها من خودم دیروز زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش گفت هر چی از اینطرف اونطرف شنیدی باور نکن هرچی سازمان سنجش رسمی گفت اون ملاکه


*درود*

*گفته های بنده هم همه جزء اطلاعات منتشر شده ی خود سازمان سنجش هستن.

به همین دلیل هم به دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم که تا 25 خرداد که قرار است تصمیمات نهایی کنکور 93 اعلام شود صبر کنن.*

----------


## depp

> *
> درود
> 
> باید 25% شامل شما شده باشد.
> 
> معدل فقط 25% تاثیر خواهد داشت.
> 
> این تاثیر شامل معدل بالای 16 خواهد شد.*


سلام امروز 25 خرداده  تو پست های قبلی گقتیم که امروز قراره بیانیه صادر بشه

هنوز خبری نیست؟

واقعا معدل بالای 16، 25درصد رو میگیره؟ 

خیلی ضروری هست خواهشا یکی جواب بده  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ro.Architect

> سلام امروز 25 خرداده  تو پست های قبلی گقتیم که امروز قراره بیانیه صادر بشه
> 
> هنوز خبری نیست؟
> 
> واقعا معدل بالای 16، 25درصد رو میگیره؟ 
> 
> خیلی ضروری هست خواهشا یکی جواب بده


*درود

خیر متاسفانه هنوز بیانیه ای صادر نشده ولی به محض انتشار حتما به اطلاع دوستان خواهم رساند.

بله - عده ای معدل رو بالای 18 اعلام کردند عده ای 16 ولی با توجه به شواهد معدل بالای 16 تاثیر مثبت داشته.*

----------


## victoria

از كجا ميشه بيانيه هاشونو ديد؟
چه سايتي؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

> از كجا ميشه بيانيه هاشونو ديد؟
> چه سايتي؟


*درود

درصورت انتشار بنده خودم سریعا در بخش اخبار کنکوری انجمن به اطلاع خواهم رساند.

سایتهای خبری ، سایت کانون ، خبرگزاری مهر ، ایسنا از جمله سایت های معتبر هستند.*

----------


## depp

> *درود
> 
> خیر متاسفانه هنوز بیانیه ای صادر نشده ولی به محض انتشار حتما به اطلاع دوستان خواهم رساند.
> 
> بله - عده ای معدل رو بالای 18 اعلام کردند عده ای 16 ولی با توجه به شواهد معدل بالای 16 تاثیر مثبت داشته.*



اگه معدل بالای 16 تاثیر رو بگیره من حاضرم هر کاری گید بکنم یعنی تا این حد!!!

----------


## victoria

حالا شما دعاكنيد همون 16 بشه...
اگه بشه ميتونه زياد كمكمون كنه...

----------


## Ro.Architect

*دوستان انقدر این معدل 16 به بالا رو تکرار کردید که شک کردم!

الان نتایج علمی کنکور پارسالم جفتمه و با توجه به معدل کل سومم که 17/06 بوده 25% تاثیر مثبت شاملم شده.

این تاثیر در نمره ی کل نهایی آزمون اعمال شده و متناسب با زیر گروه ها تغیر میکنه!

برای کنکور 93 تاثیر 25% خواهد بود ولی با عنوان تاتیر مستقیم که هنوز توضیح کاملی دربار چگونگی اعمال آن داد نشده.

*

----------


## royan

دوستان سلام
آیا برای دپیلمه های قبل از 84 هم این تاثیر چه مستقیم چه مثبت وجود داره یا مخصوص دیپلمه های بعد از 84 هست؟

----------


## Amiir

> دوستان سلام
> آیا برای دپیلمه های قبل از 84 هم این تاثیر چه مستقیم چه مثبت وجود داره یا مخصوص دیپلمه های بعد از 84 هست؟



سلام.تاثیر نمرات امتحان نهایی (دیپلم) مختص دارندگان دیپلم سال های 84 به بعده.
دیپلمه های قبل 84 براشون 100% نمره آزمونشون تاثیر داده میشه. :Yahoo (81):

----------


## 9000000000

کاضم قلمچی در کتاب برنامه ریزی به روش قلمچی مینویسد جابر دانش اموزی بود که در سن* 27 سالگی* با *معدل کتبی10.5* وبا روزانه متوسط12 ساعت مطالعه در*رشته داندان پزشکی دانشگاه مشهد* قبول شد

----------


## 9000000000

درضمن به این ادرس پایین هم حتما سر بزنید*
یه توضیح معتبر درباره اینکه اگه معدل تاثیر مستقیم بزاره حتما بخونید

*

----------


## ostad-zero

نه دیگه کنکوریهای93 بدبخت شدن رفت البته اوناییکه معدل پایین دارن خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خ

نه هیچی نگران نباشه اینا همش حرفه  کنکور اسان است

----------


## ali_s9412

آخرین خبر این بود که رئیس سازمان سنجش گفته  کنکور 93 مثل 92 برگزار میشه با تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی

http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/ShowDeta...wxidGHhdwcJw==

حالا معلوم نیس  فردا که از خواب پا شدن باز چه تصمیمی می گیرن
مثبت بشه خیلی بهتره هم برا رتبه پایین با معدل بالا خوبه هم برا رتبه بالا با معدل پایین

----------


## royan

برای کسانی که دیپلمه بعد از 84 هستند اما تا سال سوم ریاضی بودند بعدپیش رو رفتند تجربی خوندند وضعیت چطوره؟

----------

